# tomato seeds in pizza sauce



## vinylfloorguy (Jan 7, 2005)

I have several gallon bags of frozen whole roma tomatos. What would be wrong other than having seeds in the sauce if I just thawed them out, let drain, and put them through a prossesor. would the apperence of the seeds in the sauce be that bad or is there some other reason that this would not work?


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I can't think of any reason for taking the seeds out, other than appearance. I cook my tomatoes down after slipping the skins and cutting out the core as I like a thicker sauce. I just blenderize everything in the cooking pot and then put in jars and process.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't take my seeds out. If you want you can run the tomato puree through a colonder, and that will take a good bit of seeds out. That is what I do sometimes.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Vinyl......
I dehydrate my tomatoes, skins and seed included, and when I make sauce, I just grab a handful, add water and blend. After blending even the seeds are ground up fine.

My mom used to say the seeds made it bitter, but, I've been doing this for years and it's not bitter, for spaghetti sauce, pizza sauce, bolognaise or marinara sauces.

Making sauces from fresh tomatoes alone, takes some time to boil it until it is thick. Adding dehydrated tomatoes, or dehydrated tomato powder, shortens the boiling time.

Tomatoes fresh, dehydrated and bagged.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I LOVE finding seeds in my sauce!


----------



## vinylfloorguy (Jan 7, 2005)

not having to deseed the tomatoes will save me a ton of time. I might be able to get more canned up in a days time.


----------

